# SQL 2005 error



## rajwansh2003 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am using:
Windows 7, sql server 2005

my problem is that i can not connect from data base......


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 6, 2010)

plz be more specific 

post coding, what server r u using


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Jul 6, 2010)

My error

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/7100/89597018.jpg


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 7, 2010)

I received this error a while ago...I forgot what exactly did I do to resolve that but all I can think now is....
check if services related to SQL Server are running under services.msc console (specially by name SQL Server Agent (MSSQLSERVER) and SQL Server (MSSQLSERVER)).

I am sure that they are not running...


----------



## asingh (Jul 7, 2010)

Go to the SQL Server Configuration Manager, Microsoft SQL Server 2005>>Configuration tools>>SQL Server Configuration Manager, and start the SQLEXPRESS service. Just put it to automatic.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 7, 2010)

Are you trying to connect to a remote SQL instance? you should enable it first, then.

Open the surface area configuration tool, and in the remote connections tab, allow remote connections using both tcp and named pipes.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 8, 2010)

It is on his local computer dude.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jul 9, 2010)

check your SQL server Instance Name under service manager.
enable sql server service from services.msc!


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Jul 28, 2010)

I still got the problem and and finally installed SQL Server 2008- working fine and smooth....


----------

